# Billing of Flu Shot Clinics to Insurance??



## SHobbs (Aug 2, 2012)

Our Site Manager wants to bill the children's insurance companies when our nurses go to the schools for the flu shot clinics. My thought is we cannot bill insurance for this, the service is not being provided in the office?  Can anyone help with this?


----------



## kacurtis (Aug 10, 2012)

From what I read in the CPT 2012 book by the AMA, Place of service code could be used; indicating the service was done at the school (Place of service code 03). I believe the hospital billed my child's insurance last year when it was done in the school. My insurance paid for it. Good Luck


----------



## SHobbs (Aug 13, 2012)

A doctor would need to be present in order to bill under their name though, correct?

Thanks.


----------



## pineapplelvr (Aug 14, 2012)

we have billed these before just fine when a nurse goes to a nursing home during flu season...the doctor has not been present for these. good luck


----------



## SHobbs (Oct 2, 2012)

thank you


----------



## LAKEENYA (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I had the same question regarding the place of service. What place of service code would you suggest when the flu vaccine is provided at a company for their employees?


----------

